# freeze drying



## papasoulfart (Jan 2, 2007)

I heard a rumor from a friend that you could freeze dry your bud and it would dry faster.  I have a really hard time believing this so I thought I would ask.  And what is the best quick dry method to smoke a taster bowl to see how the high is.  My harvest is right around the corner so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## night501 (Jan 4, 2007)

well im no expert even from some screwed up angle but from what i have read here there are many ways to quick-dry like 200of oven and check every 10 min but if you realy want to know what the end cured product will be like you just have to wait.


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 10, 2007)

For a quick dry i use my oven on the LOWEST setting (150 for mine) as not to evaporate the trich's. I keep it here for about 1 1/2 hours. The smoke is a tad harsh but hey what are bongs for.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Jan 26, 2007)

schlendrake said:
			
		

> The smoke is a tad harsh but hey what are bongs for.


 
Amen, bro!.....:bong1: 

Nelson


----------

